# Can you really find out the baby's sex at 17 weeks??



## Tinie8120

I just had my 13 wk. 2 day check up and my doctor said at my next appointment (will be 17 weeks and 4 days at that point) I'll have my next ultrasound and can find out the sex of the baby. I thought you had to wait until 20 weeks? Will I really be able to know at my next appointment?? I really hope so!!


----------



## kat2504

The only reason people are having to wait until 20 weeks is because that is when their scan is. Private clinics will offer gender scans from 16 weeks onwards. I presume the later it is the more likely they are to be 100% correct though.


----------



## Joeyzgirl

I was what i thought was 18 weeks, but was really only 17 - 6 and they told me and were right because at my next appt. dr. said oh yes that is defenitely a girl :)


----------



## tmr1234

You can tell at 16 weeks


----------



## NickyNack

Yep! I had mines at 17+1 and we could clearly see she was a girl :)


----------



## SummerLily

i found out at 12 weeks that i was expecting at least one boy and they was right :) x


----------



## Tinie8120

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Mrsctobe

I was told if they can tell you the sex at 20week scan its 95% accurate.
I was told girl at my first scan with dd1 (which was at 16weeks)
and told the sex at 19weeks 4days this time


----------



## xxVickyxx

Yes i found out at 16+4 that i was having a baby boy at a private scan and that was confirmed today at my 20 week. She actually said she is yet to prove these private clinics wrong and every time somebody comes in saying they've had a private scan she really wants to prove them wrong but never has lol xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

what does girl bits look like in scan 3 white lines but flat? never saw dds bits in scans


----------



## Snowbunny28

Yes you can.. We found out at exactly 16 weeks.. then reconfirmed at 20 weeks. It was clear as day at 16 weeks we were having a girl. Yes the three white lines are just that , three white lines in a row... kind of looks like a hamburger turned side ways. I think it was harder to tell she was a girl at 20 weeks because of her position , and female parts being swelled slightly.


----------



## letia659

where Im from there are places that will tell you gender at 15 weeks Im having an ultrasound in the morning at 14w 5d but baby has been measuring 2 days ahead so should measure at 15 weeks so I will be asking for a potty shot and see if they can tell me the gender :)


----------



## babygirlhall

I had one at 16+4 and could clearly see it was a girl, had it confirmed at my 20wk x


----------



## jenniferttc1

Yes, I found out at 15+6 and had it confirmed at 20 weeks and 27 weeks.


----------



## kgriffin

i found i was having a girl at 14+5


----------



## sequeena

I would imagine so. I found out my sons gender at 18 weeks :)


----------



## PegLeg2na

Mrsctobe said:


> what does girl bits look like in scan 3 white lines but flat? never saw dds bits in scans


Hope you can see the "3 lines" in this pic!

Edit: This was at 18 weeks


----------



## Arisa

Yes you can find out at 16 weeks but the reason most scans are done at 20 weeks is because conditions like spina bifida and kidney problems are much easily detected at 20 weeks gestation than 16-19weeks which is why most free ultrasounds are done at that time and being able to tell the gender is a bonus ;)
eight days to go for me,hopefully bubs will cooperate


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Somebody I know found out the gender at 14+6 and she said it was clear as day, even she said she could tell it was a boy lol. 

I'll be 15+2 so gonna ask anyway. But I've also heard of people being told at 13 weeks and them being right.


----------



## Mrsctobe

PegLeg2na said:


> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> what does girl bits look like in scan 3 white lines but flat? never saw dds bits in scans
> 
> 
> View attachment 326949
> Hope you can see the "3 lines" in this pic!
> 
> Edit: This was at 18 weeksClick to expand...

i dont think that looks that different from some of the boy pics :o
omg how am i supposed know if im having a boy when they look similar


----------



## Mrsctobe

im freaking out now :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mrsctobe said:


> im freaking out now :(

You know you're having a boy because that's what they told you. You've just been told what they look like the person who does your scan has trained for a long time to know the difference. Don't worry...you're having a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrsctobe

But the man wasnt sure at first and couldnt point to it and say theres the willy and scotum. and some the girls bits look the same so we cant distingish the difference and for all i know neither could he. he could see something between the legs but didnt say it was a willy and scotum.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You have to give him some room for error but if he says he thinks it's a boy liklihood is you're having a boy. They had difficulty finding mine and couldn't see it at first and then said it looks like a boy but seemed a little uncertain. He was most definitely a boy. Just don't worry about it. Even if it does come out a girl (which is unlikely since they've said it's a boy) you'll still love it so it doesn't really matter anyway. Nothing to worry about. And a girl in blue looks better than a boy in pink lol


----------

